# Anxious after a workout?



## socialreject (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone else feel really tense and even more anxous after a workout than they did before it, especially after cardio?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you do cardio at home? Outside? A gym? I workout at home and so I don't get anxious after, I actually feel good about myself. I'd likely feel different if I ran outside or worked out at a gym though.


----------



## socialreject (Jan 15, 2010)

*djhfdjfu*



the cheat said:


> Do you do cardio at home? Outside? A gym? I workout at home and so I don't get anxious after, I actually feel good about myself. I'd likely feel different if I ran outside or worked out at a gym though.


I dont mean 'social anxious' but like your body being tense and finding it hard to get a good satifying breath due to anxiety, i do my cardio at home


----------



## consciousliving (Feb 10, 2010)

The opposite thing happens to me. Definitely try to switch up your routine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

socialreject said:


> Does anyone else feel really tense and even more anxous after a workout than they did before it, especially after cardio?


Anxiety-wise, not really. Last night, I ran in 76F/25c and humid - it felt like 81F/27c Almost 10km, I was overheated, sweaty, but tense after I got in air conditioning. Watch the post-workout conditions - stretch out!

I am sore this morning.....


----------



## abracadabra (Dec 5, 2009)

That's happened to me, definitely. You know what it really is? Your increased heart rate can mimic the feeling of anxiety. But it can help A LOT to make sure you're breathing deeply when you're exercising, eat enough beforehand, and get enough water. After your workout, just take it easy and focus on breathing very deeply so that your heart rate can slow.


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

socialreject said:


> Does anyone else feel really tense and even more anxous after a workout than they did before it, especially after cardio?


 its becasue after exercise your body goes into what is called a catabolic state.

you need to get some sugar in you straight away to get your body back to normal


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

Straight opposite. I feel refreshed and relaxed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Anxious, tonight, YES! 
I needed to get hom and cut my run short. 

Note to self: Do NOT eat BEAN BURRITO before a run (even if it is FIVE HOURS before!)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

If I listen to trance music sometimes yes. I started sitting up straight and straightening out my spine in a sitting up position, to ground myself to even myself out, after the workout. That helped me.


----------



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

yess I actually do! I was surprised to see this thread. Personally my OCD tendencies flare up after I run. I typically run on the treadmill when I work out, and I always count down the minutes I have left to run. I think the counting kicks my OCD into gear. Guess that's not that similar to your issue, lol, but yeah, I do feel more anxious afterward.


----------



## Password (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, and for some reason my heartbeat gets really irregular while doing cardio. I workout in my garage so maybe it's lack of oxygen or something (I keep the garage door cracked open a bit but... it's Texas heat over here) but sometimes it gets so bad that I have to sit down a bit to catch my breath or risk passing out. Once I almost did and almost caught myself falling off of the treadmill. Yikes.

Once I'm done though I feel really exhausted and even taking a shower is hard 'cause I feel really weak in the knees. I just don't see those "happy hormone" effects so many people talk about.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Password said:


> Yeah, and for some reason my heartbeat gets really irregular while doing cardio. I workout in my garage so maybe it's lack of oxygen or something (I keep the garage door cracked open a bit but... it's Texas heat over here) but sometimes it gets so bad that I have to sit down a bit to catch my breath or risk passing out. Once I almost did and almost caught myself falling off of the treadmill. Yikes.
> 
> Once I'm done though I feel really exhausted and even taking a shower is hard 'cause I feel really weak in the knees. I just don't see those "happy hormone" effects so many people talk about.


Working out in the heat like that is dangerous, especially if the area is enclosed. The point of sweating is to aid evaporational cooling of the skin. That may be part of the heart palpitation issue. If you feel dizzy, weak-legged, or stop sweating - stop exercise immediately and get into air conditioning. Heat exhaustion is real and it can occur without us knowing it until it is too late.


----------



## socialreject (Jan 15, 2010)

Password said:


> Yeah, and for some reason my heartbeat gets really irregular while doing cardio. I workout in my garage so maybe it's lack of oxygen or something (I keep the garage door cracked open a bit but... it's Texas heat over here) but sometimes it gets so bad that I have to sit down a bit to catch my breath or risk passing out. Once I almost did and almost caught myself falling off of the treadmill. Yikes.
> 
> Once I'm done though I feel really exhausted and even taking a shower is hard 'cause I feel really weak in the knees. I just don't see those "happy hormone" effects so many people talk about.


I think buying a fan is in order


----------



## Password (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, I never even thought about the risk of heat stroke. Thanks for the heads up millenniumman75. I guess when you're so preoccupied with "looking good" and trying not to embarrass yourself (like not opening the garage door all the way so the neighbors don't see you running x_x) you seem to lose sight of health and the reasons you started running in the first place.

I guess I also need to pace myself... and buy myself a fan, apparently. Oh the woes of Texas.


----------



## sponge1978 (Feb 23, 2012)

socialreject said:


> Does anyone else feel really tense and even more anxous after a workout than they did before it, especially after cardio?


My anxiety is 10x worse after (cardio) exercise, and it takes about 1 or 2 days to settle back down to normal. I think this is the reason in my case :



> *Adrenaline*
> 
> 
> Gentle to moderate exercise burns off adrenaline. Strenuous exercise can cause the body to produce excess adrenaline, which can persist in the body for hours after exercise. According to a study published in Psychosomatic Medicine, adrenaline increases relative to effort expended during exercise. This adrenaline can cause anxiety.


I think this happens to me because I take propranolol for anxiety, so my body's response to adrenalin is already interferred with. When I was younger and not taking beta blockers I never had this problem.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Never feel anything like that actually it makes me more active..


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Working out actually calms me down, honestly it's been the best solution to my anxiety ever.

Not only just the physical aspect of burning off the tension, but the long term effects of looking better do more than any magic pill can ever do.

Except maybe E, but that only lasts for a few hours anyways.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

fgdhfghf


----------



## flames25 (Jun 9, 2013)

I know what you mean with the cardio. The last couple of runs I have had I've felt like that. Which is very weird, because running usually makes me feel better. I've had to use some mindfulness techniques to calm myself down, it sucks because I always love running, it always make me feel better.


----------



## KeithJorgensen (Apr 26, 2013)

That is occurred to me, undoubtedly. You understand what it actually is? Your increased heart rate can mimic the sensation of nervousness. But it may help A LOT to ensure you are breathing deeply when you are exercising, eat enough ahead, and get enough water. After your work out, take-it easy and focus on breathing quite greatly so that the pulse can slow.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Work harder and hit the protein shakes and maybe green tea/ theanine, all I feel after working out is a drowsy euphoria


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sorry but not me. Exercise is the only thing that rids it. That and alcohol.


----------

